# 1987 Stanza Wagon



## jp2949 (Sep 14, 2006)

Auto transmission will not shift from 2nd to 3rd after driving for abouth 20-25 minutes. After the car cools off, it will go back to shifting correctly again. Any ideas? :newbie: Thanks.


----------



## Scorpious (Mar 30, 2007)

I have this exact same problem. Even with the overdrive disengaged it can't seem to shift into 3rd. I haven't been able to figure out anything so far except that it's possibly a leak in the transmission valve body that only happens after the trans fluid heats up, increasing the pressure inside the trans. Of course I've had so many problems with this car so far that I'm about this close to junking it and trying to get back a tiny scratch of the $1000 I paid for it (needs a power steering pump or rack or both, new right front axle, new windshield because the neighbor kids broke it, this transmission problem, already replaced a cracked distributor cap... blah, what a pain... I bought this car to try and SAVE money, lol).


----------

